# how do I purl INTO a yarn over?



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a pattern which has a lot of YO in one row and then the next row you have to knit and purl into the yarn overs. Sometimes the yarn overs look a little twisted, but do I purl into the back loop or the front loop? I tried to find a link on YouTube, but couldn't find it. By front loop I mean the loop that is over the needle, back loop the one that is behind the needle, I hope this is not confusing.


----------



## McOzzy72 (Jul 24, 2013)

I always purl into the back loop of a yarn over


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I also purl into the back loop first.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I purl into the front loop. I'm an English style knitter.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

First, check to see that your yo's are oriented in the right way. The "right leg" of the yo should be in front of your left needle and the "left leg" should be behind the needle. If your yo's don't lie in the correct position, If your yo's are oriented so that the left leg is in front and the right leg is in back of the left needle, when you go to knit or purl into them, they will be twisted. If your yo is on your left needle the wrong way, just lift it off with your right needle and put it back on the left needle in the correct orientation.

Here's a video on the correct way to make yo's, how to knit and purl into it:






To knit or purl a yo, knit or purl it the same as you would as any other stitch.

To repeatedly knit and purl into a yo, just knit the yo, but don't drop it off your left needle. Purl the same yo as described above. Repeat knitting and purling (or purling and knitting) as many times as the pattern calls for before dropping the yo off your left needle.

Here's a youtube video demonstrating how to K then P into the same stitch. This works exactly the same if that stitch is a yo instead of a stitch.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Do you mean that you knit and purl into the same yo? A link to your pattern would be nice.


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

the pattern is from Plymouth Yarn, the Baby alpaca Grande Hand Dye, Seashell Decor. pattern 1843

In the Afghan, here is a sample of the rows: 
Row 1 and 2 knit
Row 3 * K1, yo twice, ssp, K13, p2 tog, yo twice, k1; rep from * to end
Row 4 * K2, P1, K15, p1, K2, rep from * to end
Rest of rows are variations of row 3 & 4 with increases and decreases
then Row 11 * K1, (yo twice, ssp) twice, yo twice, dropping extra yo's of previous row, p15 tog, yo twice ( p2 tog, yo twice), K1; rep from * end
This last row forms the seashell pattern.

I think I have not been doing the yo's the correct way, will double check that they are in the right direction....


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seashell-decor


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

knitster475 said:


> First, check to see that your yo's are oriented in the right way. The "right leg" of the yo should be in front of your left needle and the "left leg" should be behind the needle. If your yo's don't lie in the correct position, If your yo's are oriented so that the left leg is in front and the right leg is in back of the left needle, when you go to knit or purl into them, they will be twisted. If your yo is on your left needle the wrong way, just lift it off with your right needle and put it back on the left needle in the correct orientation.
> 
> Here's a video on the correct way to make yo's, how to knit and purl into it:
> 
> ...


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank YOU for those links and for all the tips. I have found that the particular pattern I posted, is not really suited all that much for Baby Alpaca bulky/chunky yarn. I did one pattern of 12 rows and didn't really like it, so will likely try a less heavy yarn...did anyone take a look at that pattern ?


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

YOs are worked by wrapping the yarn just as if they are a regular K or P stitch. Your question may be because of the way you are working the YO. If you wrap the yarn clockwise rather than counterclockwise while working them they will have the leading edge in the back.

When you wrap the YO counterclockwise the leading edge of the yarn will in front of the needle just the same as Ks and Ps. With that orientation, you can knit or purl into them the same as any other stitch.

In your pattern, what stitches follow the YO? If some of them are knits and some are purls, you need to wrap the YO differently.

I don't want this post be too long so I won't go into exactly how they differ but will be happy to do so if anyone wants the explanation.



tulip2 said:


> I have a pattern which has a lot of YO in one row and then the next row you have to knit and purl into the yarn overs. Sometimes the yarn overs look a little twisted, but do I purl into the back loop or the front loop? I tried to find a link on YouTube, but couldn't find it. By front loop I mean the loop that is over the needle, back loop the one that is behind the needle, I hope this is not confusing.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

The "yo twice" part may be confusing you (as it does MANY others). It sounds as if you are being asked to make two holes but really the directions mean to make one YO but with two wraps on the needle, not one. In the following row you have the yarn wrapped twice around the needle.

The picture below shows the needle wrapped once, for a "yo twice" you would need to take the yarn all the way around the needle once more and then work the stitch.



tulip2 said:


> the pattern is from Plymouth Yarn, the Baby alpaca Grande Hand Dye, Seashell Decor. pattern 1843
> 
> In the Afghan, here is a sample of the rows:
> Row 1 and 2 knit
> ...


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

ElyseKnox:
I watched several youtube videos on yarn overs, it seems that there are different ways of doing them. In this pattern, the yo's are followed by SSP, and are preceded by a knit stitch. On one of the videos the yo was done by bringing the yarn forward as if to purl, then bringing it over the right needle and knit the next stitch. I have not been bringing the yarn forward. On another video they showed it like i did.


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have had problems with patterns with double yarn overs myself. I have since misplaced the pattern I was working on & would love to try again with all the information from this forum. I have to keep looking for it. It was in a Christmas magazine & was an afghan with many patterns in stripes. I tried several times to work it, but I just never got the double yarn overs. Be sure to post a picture!!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

If SSP means slip, slip, purl, I think you need to wrap the yarn all the way around the needle, not just bring it forward. If you are still working this out and would like to call me I think we could sort it out for you via phone. Writing things out can get a bit long and muddied. If you would like to chat, PM with your phone number and I will phone you.



tulip2 said:


> ElyseKnox:
> I watched several youtube videos on yarn overs, it seems that there are different ways of doing them. In this pattern, the yo's are followed by SSP, and are preceded by a knit stitch. On one of the videos the yo was done by bringing the yarn forward as if to purl, then bringing it over the right needle and knit the next stitch. I have not been bringing the yarn forward. On another video they showed it like i did.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

For a couple reasons the whole subject of YOs can get a little 'crazy-making' and especially so when it comes to double YOs.

Sometimes a pattern will call for a double YO because it is going to direct you to work two different stitches into it in the next row. Other times patterns will call for a YO with two (or more) wraps and then it directs you to drop the extra yarn in the next row.

What a double YO does NOT do is make two holes side by side, even though that is what one might think when they see a YO2 in the instructions. As with all acronyms and shorthand notations, they are really neither prescriptive or descriptive and the the designer just assumes the knitter knows what is meant.

Something like "twice wrapped YO" instead of YO2 might be more clear. First picture below shows a YO2. As you can see, it produces two segments of yarn over the top of the needle.

Most often (but not always) when you have a YO2 in the direction, in the following row the pattern will tell you to work a K1, P1 in the YO2s. (Second photo)

Actually, if you prefer, you can just work a single YO and then work the K1,P1 into the single YO. The resulting hole will be a little smaller, which may or may not be a look you want or like.

If you or any other KPers want more info on YOs I have written a tutorial on the subject. PM for more info on how to obtain it.

Regards,
Elyse



luvs2knit50 said:


> I have had problems with patterns with double yarn overs myself. I have since misplaced the pattern I was working on & would love to try again with all the information from this forum. I have to keep looking for it. It was in a Christmas magazine & was an afghan with many patterns in stripes. I tried several times to work it, but I just never got the double yarn overs. Be sure to post a picture!!


----------



## tulip2 (Sep 21, 2013)

thank you for all your help!I am going to knit up a swatch of 12 rows, the repeat pattern ,and see how I do. I will send a pic to your pm , then you can see what you think. I am using 10.5 circulars and just some DK yarn, so that the pattern is visible.
Hopefully I'll get that done today if I don't have a lot of interruptions!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Just like you would purl INTO any other stitch.


----------

